# Ascot Como



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Today a discounter chain in Holland had a number of mechanical watches on sale.
These watches are branded "Ascot" a brand owned by Krippl Watches in Germany/Austria. Internally they're Chinese. I do not think they are the typical 'Germasian' watches, as do not try to fake history, and also I think the models are original. At least, I never saw the same models with another name on them.
As I already have an 'Ascot Salvatore' I'm quite happy with, I decided to buy one, for only €49,99. I decided on the 'como' model, which has a bit of the 'old-flieger' look, but with fancy numbers.

Now to my favorite part, pictures :-d














































The movement:










Together with it's brother:



















Regards,

Martin


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice one pal :-!

Is the gold one a chrono _monopoussoir_ ? :think:


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Reno said:


> Nice one pal :-!
> 
> Is the gold one a chrono _monopoussoir_ ? :think:


Nope,

More 'stereo poussoir' :-d










They operate quick set of day and date.

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Martin_B said:


> Nope,
> 
> More 'stereo poussoir' :-d
> 
> ...


Ah OK ;-)

Nice, nonetheless.

The new one is a beauty :-! Like the _WWII_ look |>


----------



## ericlbt (Jun 6, 2006)

Very nice.
Is there an Ascot watches website?
I would love to see other models.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

ericlbt said:


> Very nice.
> Is there an Ascot watches website?
> I would love to see other models.


Hi Eric,

Actually I have only seen them sold by a chain called "Aldi". (German, but also active in Holland). I do not know of any websites selling them...

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

The movement is a PTS Resources DG-3886 by the way:










(Picture by Ofrei)

Does PTS work with Nanning in any way? I first thought this was an NN movement because the Autowinder part is exactly the same as that of an NN28.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Martin_B said:


> The movement is a PTS Resources DG-3886 by the way:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do a search of the last week's posts and you'll see some more on the NN and DG calibres. DG denotes Dixmont Guanzhou. PTS buy off-the-shelf movements from them. It's not a close partnership like what they have with Hangzhou and Liaocheng.


----------



## SquishyPanda (Mar 13, 2008)

I like the black-dial one. I can't seem to find them on eBay, though


----------



## JonnyKitch (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi Martin,

I stumbled across this forum whilst searching for Ascot watches. I have some (purchased from Aldi in the UK) and these are nice looking pieces - some automatics and some battery powered.

I haven't seen the models you have before though - they're pretty special looking. Have you seen any others available since you got yours?

I've e-mailed Krippl Watches and am looking to try to contact Aldi in the UK too. It looks like you found an alterntive supplier at some stage though.

Regards,

Jonathan


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Jonathan,

I bought them at the Aldi in the Netherlands. I guess they are one time batches made for Aldi, and once sold out, they don't come back. 

Your best bet would be Krippl, so I hope they get back to you. 

Regards,

Martin


----------



## JonnyKitch (Aug 21, 2009)

:thanks Thanks Martin, I hope that I get a mail back from Krippl but their site now focuses on a brand called "TWINS". Maybe we were lucky to have found the Ascot range when we did. You were especially lucky with the two you found ;-) Enjoy them!

Best regards,

Jonathan


----------

